# القضاء على الباد سيكتور



## Coptic Man (15 يناير 2006)

*القضاء على الباد سيكتور*

نبدأ في هذا الدرس بالمشكلة الشهيرة و التي تؤرق بال الكثيرين,و هي القطاع التالف أو ما يعرف بال Bad Sector.

المحتويات :

ما هو القطاع التالف Bad Sector. 
ما هي الأسباب التي تؤدي لظهور القطاعات التالفة. 
لأن الوقاية خير من العلاج. 
الأعراض. 
تأكيد التشخيص و العلاج. 
طريقة لعلاج القطاعات التالفة الوهمية.


ما هو القطاع التالف Bad Sector ؟
الإجابة من قاموس الموسوعة : هو الجزء من القرص الصلب أو المرن الذي لا يمكن استعماله لوجود خلل معين فيه.

ما هي الأسباب التي تؤدي لظهور القطاعات التالفة ؟
تعددت الأسباب و الموت واحد 

هناك العديد من الأسباب التي تؤدي لظهور القطاعات التالفة مثل :

تعرض القرص الصلب لصدمة مباشرة مثل أن يقع علي الأرض. 
أو أن يهتز أثناء عمله. 
كثرة تشغيله و كثرة الكتابة عليه (الأقراص الصلبة القديمة هي التي تعاني غالبا من هذا الموضوع). 
انقطاع الكهرباء فجأة أثناء عمله_ ولو أنه سبب ضعيف _ .
لأن الوقاية خير من العلاج.
كيف أتفادي ظهور القطاعات التالفة؟

الحرص أثناء تركيب القرص الصلب و التعامل معه برفق أثناء تركيبه. 
تركيب القرص الصلب في الجهاز بوضع مناسب. 
إذا اضطررنا إلي فك القرص الصلب من الجهاز لنقله لمكان اخر يجب وضعه في علبة مبطنه داخليا بمادة لينه ممتصة للصدمات 
و تكون صلبة من الخارج وذلك لتفادي عرض القرص الصلب للصدمات المباشرة أو الاهتزازات. 
إذا أمكن ركب مع الكمبيوتر جهاز مثبت الطاقه الكهربائية فهو مفيد للجهاز بشكل عام.
الأعراض.
كيف نعرف أن هناك قطاع تالف علي القرص الصلب ؟؟؟

ستلاحظ أثناء عملك علي الجهاز - خاصة أثناء قيامك بنسخ ملفات- أن النظام يتوقف عن العمل و يبدأ القرص الصلب بإصدار أصوات غريبة 
وقد لا يحدث هذا- و يظل الجهاز علي هذا الوضع ثم تظهر لك رسالة زرقاء مرعبة تخبرك بالاتي Error Writting To Disk C: 

وأحيانا عند بدء تحميل الويندوز تظهر لك رسالة One or more of your drives may ave devloped bad sector... 
و يبدأ برنامج فحص القرص الصلب بالعمل.

ومن الممكن أثناء تشغليك لملف فيديو مثلا أن تلاحظ أنه يأتي في منتصف عرض الملف و يتوقف الجهاز عن العمل 
و أحياناً تظهر رسالة زرقاء Error Reading from drive...

فما معني هذا?? معني هذه الرسائل أن النظام لا يستطيع الكتابة أو القراءة من أجزاء علي القرص الصلب . 
إذن تأكد ساعتها أن احتمال وجود badsector لديك حوالي 99.9% .

تأكيد التشخيص و العلاج.
مهلا قد يسبب هذه الرسائل أسباب أخري غير وجود قطاع تالف علي القرص الصلب - ولو أنه احتمال ضعيف- 
و للتأكد سنحتاج لاستخدام برامج معينه لتقوم بالتأكد من هذا و تقوم في نفس الوقت بتحديد القطاع التالف علي أنه جزء غير متاح (أي إصلاحه) :

للمبتدئين :

أولا بأستخدام برنامج فحص القرص الصلب الخاص بالوندوز ScanDisk :

اذا كانت الرسائل التي تظهر لديك تقول Error writting(reading)..drive C اذن القطاع التالف موجود علي القسم المنطقي C 
قم بآلاتي من الوندوز افتح My Computer ثم اضغط بيمين الماوس علي ال C و اختر Properties ثم Tools ثم Check now 
ثم حدد الاختيار Through و ذلك حتي يقوم البرامج بفحص سطح القرص الصلب ثم Ok 

سيبدأ برنامج فحص القرص الصلب بالبدء في فحصه -ستأخذ هذه العمليه بعض الوقت فكن صبورا - و بعد ما ينتهي البرنامج من عمله 
سيظهر لك تقرير ستلاحظ في أحد سطوره الآتي مثلا 0 bytes in bad sectors ساعتها نعرف أنه لا يوجد قطاع تالف علي القرص الصلب 
أو يظهر هذا السطر كآلاتي 64 bytes in bad sectos مثلا ساعتها نعرف أن هناك كمية مقدارها 64 بايت أصبحت تالفة ولا نستطيع استخدامها 
و لهذا قام برنامج فحص القرص الصلب بتحديدها كأماكن غير متاحة حتى لا يحاول نظام التشغيل الكتابة عليها أو القراءة منها فيتوقف عن العمل.

أحيانا قد لا نسطيع تحميل برنامج فحص القرص الصلب من الوندوز , لا مشكلة يمكننا عمل هذه الخطوة من الدوس بكل سهوله :

قم بتحميل الجهاز من خلال قرص بدء التشغيل start up disk و اذا كنا نريد مثلا فحص القسم C نكتب الأمر التالي Scandisk c: 
سيبدأ البرنامج بفحص الملفات و المجلدات أولا ثم يبدأ بفحص سطح القرص الصلب و ستلاحظ و جود مربعات زرقاء كثيرة اذا تم تحويل 
أحدها للون الأحمر فمعني هذا أن البرنامج لاحظ وجود تلف في هذا الجزء و بالتالي قام بتحديد هذا الجزء علي أنه غير صالح للاستخدام .

ثانيا باستخدام برامج أخري مثل Norton Disk Doctor (NDD) :

ستحتاج أولا لتحميل البرنامج 

ثم ادخل علي الدوس, إما بالتحميل قرص بدء التشغيل أو بالضغط علي F8 في بدء تحميل الوندوز ثم اختر Command Prompt 

نفرض أن البرنامج لديك علي فلوبي ديسك , اكتب a: ثم enter ثم اكتب ndd ثم enter سيفتح البرنامج ​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 يناير 2006)

أمامك اختياران الان :

اما أن تختار Surface Test و ذلك للتأكد (وليس اصلاح) ما إذا كان هناك قطاعات تالفه أم لا ثم نحدد القسم الذي نريد فحصه 
و نضغط علي Begin test

أو اذا كنا متأكدين من وجود قطاع تالف نختار Diagnose Disk و نحدد القسم المطلوب فحصه و نضغط علي Begin Test ستظهر لك 
مربعات زرقاء كثيرة هذه هي الكلسترات clusters المكونه للقسم c سيقوم البرنامج بفحصها واحد واحد و يحدد الجزء التالف باللون الأحمر 
و يحدده كما ذكرنا من قبل علي أنه جزء غير متاح.

للمحترفين 

في معظم الأحوال بعد أن نقوم بتحديد القطاعات التالفه علي أنها قطاعات غير متاحه للإستخدام تنتهي المشكلة و يرجع الوضع طبيعي كما كان
-مع خسارة المساحه التالفه بالطبع- .

ولكن أحيانا تظهر مشكلة اخري و هي أن القطاع التالف في يعض الأحوال يعمل مثل السرطان و يبدأ في الانتشار بالقرص الصلب حتي بعد معالجته
بالطريقه العاديه و خصوصا اذا كان القرص الصلب قد تعرض لصدمة أدت لظهور العديد من القطاعات التالفه , و هذا سيؤدي الي أن يصبح القرص
الصلب بعد فترة كله قطاعات تالفه.

ولحل هذه المشكله سنستخدم برنامج Partition magic :

اذا كان القسم الذي يحتوي علي القطاع التالف صغير الحجم نسبيا و يمكنك الإستغاء عنه سنضطر للتضحية به كله كالاتي:

1 افتح البارتشن ماجيك 

2 نفرض أن القسم التالف هو ال D أو E مثلا أو أي قسم غير القسم الرئيسيC ; حدد القسم الذي يحتوي علي القطاعات التالفه ثم قم بتحويله 
من Logical إلي Primary أصبح لدينا الان قسمان رئيسيان حدد ال C علي أنه القسم النشط Active 

**ماذا لو كان القسم الرئيسي C هو الذي يحتوي علي القطاعات التالفه ؟!

الإجابة : سنقتطع جزء من أحد الأقسام غير الC و نجعل الجزء المستقطع هو القسم الرئيسي C الجديد و نلغي القسم الرئيسي القديم.

الخطوات:

1 افتح البرنامج.

2 اختر ال D أو أي قسم غير ال C بشرط أن يحتوي علي مساحة متاحة 1 جيجا مثلا لأن هذه ال 1 جيجا ستكون هي مساحة القسم الرئيسي الجديد 
و من قائمة OPERATIONS اختر Resize/Move.

3 تظهر لك شاشة اخري بها من الأعلى شريط يوضح حجم المساحة المتاحة و المساحة المستخدمة علي D .

4 استقطع ال 1 جيجا من ال D ثم OK .

5 نحن الان في الشاشة الرئيسية الان أصبح هناك جزء غير مستغل (لونه رصاصي) علي القرص الصلب بحجم 1 جيجا , هذا الجزء هو الذي 
سنجعله القسم الرئيسي الجديد .

6 حدد المساحة الغير مستغلة و من قائمة Operations اختر Create .

7 تظهر لك شاشة حدد فيها نوع القسم الجديدType علي أنه Primary ثم OK .

8 حدد القسم الرئيسي الجديد علي أنه هو النشط Active .

9 ثم في النهاية اضغط علي APPLY و دع البرنامج يعمل.



طريقة لعلاج القطاعات التالفة الوهمية.
هل فوجئت ذات يوم عند تشغيلك للجهاز بـأنه يخبرك بأنه لديك قطاعات تالفة أو أنه لا يستطيع الكتابة علي القرص الصلب بدون أن تحدث 
أي صدمات للقرص الصلب!!! إذن لديك قطاع تالف وهمي.

ما هي القطاعات التالفة الوهمية ؟! : هي قطاعات تالفة وهمية أي أن القطاع الذي يقول برنامج فحص القرص الصلب أنه تالف , هو ليس تالف 
و لكن هناك بعض الأخطاء التي تؤدي إلي ظهور هذه القطاعات علي أنها تالفة 
و لحل هذه المشكلة يمكنك تجربة الطريقة التالية :: تحذير ::: ستخسر كل التقسيمات و البيانات) :

1 - قم بتحميل الseagate disk manager من هنا أو موقع الـ seagate أو اي موقع اخر.

2 - ستحتاج disk start up لتحمل الجهاز من خلاله.

3 - بعد التحميل ادخل الديسك الذي عليه disk manager و اكتب dm لفتح البرنامج (إذا كان لديك هاردديسك من نوع اخر 
غير Seagate يمكنك أن تكتب dm /x بدلا من dm أو أن تحمل ال Disk Manager الخاص بنوع الهاردديسك الذي عندك)

4 - اختر :
+ Advanced Options
+ Maintenance options 
+ Utilities
+ Zero Fill Drive 

5 - سيقوم البرامج الان بعمل فورمات كامل للهاردديسك و ستلغي جميع التقسيمات الموجودة وسيعود الهاردديسك كما جاء من المصنع .

6 - قم بإعادة تقسيم الهاردديسك بإستخدام الfdisk أو partitionmagic .

7 - إن شاء الله لن تظهر أي bad sectors .​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 يناير 2006)

*نسيت اقول ملطوووش للفادة من الاخ اميتاب وان واي هههههههه

ربنا يستر ومش يضربني *


----------



## pola (16 يناير 2006)

شكرا على الشرح الجميل


----------



## nabil (26 يناير 2006)

*مينا لما انتة اهوة خبرة في الباد سيكتور متصلح الهارد تبعك الي مليان بادات......*


----------



## Coptic Man (28 يناير 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههه

وتبعك دي مش تبعنا ياواد 

والهارد بتاعي كان فيه باد واتشالت وبعدين لما ترجع كتاب بستان الرهبان اللي انتا سارقه ابقي اتكلم هع هع هع هع 

يانصاب 

ميرسي يا بولا علي مرورك وردك الجميل وسوري كنت بهزء نبيل بس فا اندمجت هههههههه*


----------



## nabil (28 يناير 2006)

*الله يسامحك*
 عتاب الندل جناية


----------



## Coptic Man (28 يناير 2006)

*يبقي مش ها اعتبك هههههههههه

فاضل ماي بيست افضحك فيه *


----------



## nabil (29 يناير 2006)

متعود انك تفهم العكس  ........ على كل حال الاهانة تلف تلف وتيجي على صحبها


----------



## Coptic Man (29 يناير 2006)

*ههههههههههههه

انا قولت حاجة غلط مش قولت اللي حصل 

اقعد ساكت يا واد*


----------



## smile (2 فبراير 2006)

*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده يا مينا*


----------



## ++menooo++ (27 فبراير 2006)

شكرا على معلوماتك هوت


----------



## ramyghobrial (8 أبريل 2006)

*ربنا يباركك يامينا الحقيقة مسيبتش حاجة الا لما عملتها او شرحتها موضوع جميل وفعلا يستحق التثبيت*


----------



## Coptic Man (9 يونيو 2006)

*العفو يا سمايل ومينو ورامي

مبسوط اوي اني الموضوع عجبكم*


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ياكوبتك


----------



## noraa (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: القضاء على الباد سيكتور*

laمشكور على الشرح بس كان فيها اية لو كنت  نزلت ال برنامج معاة


----------



## Observer (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: القضاء على الباد سيكتور*

thanks a lot for this topic but i am looking for Norton Disk Doctor program with the serial number or crack or kaygen can someone help me 
again thanks 
sam


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: القضاء على الباد سيكتور*

شكرا لكل الاخوة الاحباء اللي قاموا بالرد 

ومبسوط خالص اني الموضوع عجبكم 

وبالنسبة لسؤال الاخ  Observer ياريت تحدد الفيرجن وندورك علي الكراك او السيرال

سلام ونعمة للجميع​


----------



## sabahalbazi (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: القضاء على الباد سيكتور*

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع . الرب يباركك ويجعل مصلح  لكل بادسيكتور عاطل ضد المسيح .


----------



## JOJOTOTY (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القضاء على الباد سيكتور*

*THANKS MAN*
*GOOD WORKS*
*HAVE A NICE DAY*​


----------



## روابي المجد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القضاء على الباد سيكتور*

شكررررررررررررررا


----------



## vena21 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: القضاء على الباد سيكتور*

:w00t: wooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## michle (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: القضاء على الباد سيكتور*

*اعتقد ان اسطوانة هيرن هى افضل شىء لصيانة الباد سيكتور وشكرا*​


----------



## s_h (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: القضاء على الباد سيكتور*

فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين البرنامج


----------



## Meriamty (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: القضاء على الباد سيكتور*




















​


----------



## شريف دش (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد: القضاء على الباد سيكتور*

مشككككككككككووووووووووووووووور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااأ
شريف دش


----------



## شريف دش (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد: القضاء على الباد سيكتور*

شكرااااااااااا    علي هذا المجهود            شريف دش


----------



## vemy (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: القضاء على الباد سيكتور*

شكرا للموضوع


----------



## شريف دش (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: القضاء على الباد سيكتور*

الف الف الف الف  شكرعلي الاهتمام بسؤالي


----------



## peterko (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: القضاء على الباد سيكتور*

شكرا علي المعلومات الجميله دي بس هوة في طريقه اسهل من ده كله 

وهيا ببرنامج هارد ريجنراتور وده موجود في اكتر من موقع


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: القضاء على الباد سيكتور*

شكرا علي تعبك


----------



## shbabzen (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: القضاء على الباد سيكتور*

أنا عاوز برنام علشان اشيل بيه الباد سكتور  يا مااااااااااااااااااااااااان 


منتظر ردك فى اقرب وقت


----------



## شاعر مسيحى (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: القضاء على الباد سيكتور*

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mena mamdoh (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: القضاء على الباد سيكتور*

بجد معلمومات هايله جدا عن الباد سيكتور يعني انا اتحرقلي اربع هاردات بسبب المشكلة ديه ومكنتش اعرف سبب المشكلة الرئيسيه ميرسي كتير​


----------



## amad_almalk (1 يناير 2009)

*رد: القضاء على الباد سيكتور*

موضوع رائع وجميل جدا 
الرب يعوضك ويبارك حياتك 
وينولك ائلي في بالك




​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: القضاء على الباد سيكتور*

مجهود رااااااااااائع ياباشا ​ 
ميرررسى على الشرح 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## GogoRagheb (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: القضاء على الباد سيكتور*

*شكرا لتعبك
وللشرح
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## tonylovejesus (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: القضاء على الباد سيكتور*

انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى بجد موضوع يستاهل التثبيت ربنا يباركك


----------



## aldahiah2020 (13 يونيو 2009)

*رد: القضاء على الباد سيكتور*

مشكور باركك الرب


----------



## فااادى (30 يناير 2010)

*رد: القضاء على الباد سيكتور*

_*شكرا على الشرح الرب يباركك*_​


----------



## Mark2020 (17 أغسطس 2012)

شكراااا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## iBassam (30 يناير 2013)

مشكور آخي علي الشرح بس ياريت توضحكي طريقه اصلاح الباد سيكتور اكتر!!!


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (6 أغسطس 2014)

ال bad sector سببه ان ابرة الهارد hard لسبب ما وهي تدور حول سكترات الهارد حافرة ياها قد حفرت بشكل اكبر مسببة ضرر كبير مصدرة صوتا غريبا وعند سماع هذا الصوت يجب عمل shut down للجهاز ثم يجب اخذه لمكتب متخصص بالكومبيوترات لعمل configuration للجهاز وتجديده ولا تقم انت بنفسك بذلك لان ذلك يتطلب تقنية وخبرة في ذلك


----------

